# anyone haveinput on precision bits?



## dcrusoe (Apr 28, 2014)

While looking for a glue up bit and came across https://www.precisionbits.com/, prices compared to other companies caused me to pause a bit, then I thought about you fine folks, and thought I would run these by you guys. thoughts?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I bought a few architectural bits but I haven't had a chance to use them yet. They appear to be very well made. Bobj3 has also purchased them and he says they are very good for the money. He also says that George Hsu's bits are good if I remember correctly. Both are sold on ebay (Precision are sold as Yonico).


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

I like the yonico's, I use them and have used the other...my money will stay with the yonico of the two types mentioned, just my personal opinion


----------



## jldmor (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm new to using routers in a serious way and after reading a lot of review I decided to purchase the 70 piece set they offer. At less than $2 a bit, I felt it was very well worth the risk. So far, and I've only use a few of the bits, I am very pleased with them. They produce nice smooth cuts and I consider myself a beginner. They're look very well made, solid and well protected during shipping.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I haven't tried these bits but I'm sure they are the typical inexpensive bit that other places like MLCS sells. I have always used these type because of the low cost and the good quality. Router bits are consumable items. If you only use a certain pattern every now and then, then these should serve you well for many years. If you find that you constantly reach for a certain bit then that wold be the one to invest a little (a lot) more in.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

I was searching the World for a few small face moulding bits and I found Precision Bits and they had a few that looked close to what I wanted, it is not like me to buy a box load of bits from the other side of the world, sight unseen, however they all came, their contact staff were very helpful, and my opinion about the the bits, they all worked very well, they cut cleanly and I would be happy to buy them again, in fact sometime in the future then I will. Neville


----------



## wbrisett (Feb 12, 2011)

A few years back Fine Woodworking did a great job of comparing router bits. Unfortunately (or fortunately depending on how you look at it), there have been a lot of new players to the market and few if any real comparative tests done. I'm hard on bits and most of my MCLS bits don't take too kindly for too long on my wood of choice (oak, mesquite, and unknown wood species I get from a local sawyer who has bits and pieces of wood, most of which he can't recall what it is)... which leads me to think we need to come up with some standardize test and measurement, so when people try new bits and brands they can do some test and we can compile the results here. But I'm sure most of us just don't have the time. Look at the router bit test that's been in the works for a while here. 

-Wayne


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

neville9999 said:


> I was searching the World for a few small face moulding bits and I found Precision Bits and they had a few that looked close to what I wanted, it is not like me to buy a box load of bits from the other side of the world, sight unseen, however they all came, their contact staff were very helpful, and my opinion about the the bits, they all worked very well, they cut cleanly and I would be happy to buy them again, in fact sometime in the future then I will. Neville


I also found them very pleasant to deal with and the shipping to Canada was reasonable and speedy. The molding bits I bought would have been from 3 to 4 times more money if they were CMT, Freud, or Amana.


----------



## dcrusoe (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks to all for your input and guidance, I've ordered a glue up bit which I wanted and will let you all know how it is, I'll be using it on some maple and oak.


----------



## saltapones (Jul 23, 2012)

I bought in internet the box of 70 bits, the raised panel and the drawers lock bit, and I'm very satisfied, is not good to use a expensive bit for a small moulding and then store it for a long time. A greeting from this small country


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

I like and have had good results from precision bits...good quality for the price...


----------



## kryptix (Oct 8, 2014)

Just ordered a 1 1/4 bottom cleaning bit from them on amazon prime, I'll report back in a month or so how it fares planing 40 sq feet of walnut. From all the reviews it sounds like it will work well.


----------

